# NH peeps



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all this is my first post and wanted to see if there are any other NH folks out there


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How many chickens do you have? We have about 50 different kinds .


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you mean the breed or the state? I'm in NH, but I don't have any New Hampshire chickens!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I live in Alton, NH! We don't have any NH chickens either!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Alton aye? That's quite up there! We're in Rindge... you know that little town on the MA border no one's ever heard of.


----------



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

I only have about 20 birds and no i dont have any NH reds either lol..Im looking to sell 7 BRocks if any one is looking


----------



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

what breeds do you guys have .. I have Silkies,Wellies, Cochins, B rocks,lorps, Wyandottes.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We also have Silkies, Cochins, Easter Eggs, Anconas , Speckled Sussex, Silver Laced Wyndottes, Speckled Hamburgers, 9 Guinea hens and 3 Peking Ducks, 2 rabbits and 1 goat!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Where are you located at? I will send out the word about your chickens for sale. How much are you asking?


----------



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

Im right next to WeeLittleChicken ..in Fitzwilliam. Asking $5 each or trade for some chickens i would lve to have
ETA: Does any of you have anything in the bator? Ive got 16 silkie eggs cooking right now due to hatch in a week!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Got 4 chickens yesterday at the Faire. I have a lovely pair if Buff Rocks, a white crested polish Bantam, and a red comet (sex-linked). Not a bad start. Oldest is a year. Roo is 4 months and very gentle.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Energyvet, what fair did you attend ? Are you from NH too?
Chadsara, you are making me jealous with your Silkie chicks! We have a 2 sets of white silkies and they haven't laid an egg in months. I want to hatch some but have none to hatch!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Kau, I went to the Sussex County Faire in NJ. I'm from NJ. If you look under the thread Energyvet, you'll see the photos I posted. 

Here's my new Roo, Napoleon. He's a buff rock.


----------



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

I cant wait to see what colors i get!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What color are the parents? What do you do with them? How long have you been hatching them?
Do you have any pics ?









Edith and Archie









Oscar (very nice!)


----------



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

Buffs covered by blue? I think thats what coler the roo is. Im going to keep some and sell some. I havent hatched in a long time but i have done it a lot!! i dont know how to put pics on yet


----------



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

Some of the chickens


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so fluffy! What kind of babies are in the picture? Do you keep your Silkie's in a different coop?


----------



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

No idea what the little ones are lol got them for free with the momma.. No they are all in the same coop right now he is the only boy in there so i know they are pure


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Our laying flock consists of Dark Cornish, Light Brahmas, Dark Brahma, Barred Rocks, Partridge Rocks, Buff Orpingtons, and then separately I have 5 Seramas and two of their chicks (with eggs in the incubator!)

Here's a pic of our laying flock this summer when they were going their their awkward stage.  









And here's my two Serama chicks who are starting to show a lot of personality at a month of age.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Wee little, your Serama's are so cute! We have a pair and I want to hatch some of her eggs this spring. Any thing different with hatching bantam chickens?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know. I am new to the chicken world. I bought the heavy breed layers back in July and the Seramas I've had for a few months. My one laying age hen has been laying an egg every other day since I got her but for some odd reason I have only been able to hatch 2 of the 40+ eggs she's laid. I was blaming this on my unreliable incubator but now I am not so sure. The eggs I crack open all seem to have stopped developing at 4ish days of age - no matter which batch they were from! I don't know if this is common or not, will probably ask later. Really hoping to have more success with my two pullets that should be getting ready to lay in two or three months.... SIGH.


----------

